# Tasvax 8 for Goats and first time vaccination.



## MeganH (Apr 6, 2013)

Vaccinating some of our goats for the first time. We have never used Tasvax 8 for goats and wondering if anyone has? How much did you give?

Another question on vaccinating: We know to vaccinate one month before kidding, but seeing as how this is their first time, is it ok to follow up with the booster shot 6 weeks later even though the kids are still nursing?

Lastly, when do we vaccinate the kids?

Thanks for your help! We are new at this!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I only use CDT so I don't know about the 8 way. Normally you would give the shot and then 3 weeks later give the booster. Not sure if it is the same for an 8 way shot.


----------



## elchivito (Apr 18, 2010)

MeganH said:


> Vaccinating some of our goats for the first time. We have never used Tasvax 8 for goats and wondering if anyone has? How much did you give?
> 
> Another question on vaccinating: We know to vaccinate one month before kidding, but seeing as how this is their first time, is it ok to follow up with the booster shot 6 weeks later even though the kids are still nursing?
> 
> ...


Are you in Canada? I see that Tasvax is not labeled for goats. Standard CD/T should be all you need. I vaccinate kids with Tetanus Toxoid at 2 weeks because I don't trust the passive tetanus immunity from mom to last much longer. I then give them their first CD/T at 2-3 months.


----------

